
Hugo 0.16 released - spf13
http://gohugo.io/meta/release-notes/
======
geraldbauer
Fantastic news. If you happen to be in Central Europe you're invited to the
next Vienna Go Lang meetup [1] I will present on building static (web)sites
with Hugo and the Go Template Language ;-) Free. Everyone Welcome. Cheers. PS:
Interesed in all things static site builders / generators. Follow along on the
@statictimes news channel.

[1] [http://www.meetup.com/Vienna-Golang-
Meetup/events/230458823](http://www.meetup.com/Vienna-Golang-
Meetup/events/230458823) [2]
[https://twitter.com/statictimes](https://twitter.com/statictimes)

------
thatsnomoon
Hugo is a fantastic platform! Not only is it a fast, customizable static site
generator. It's a means of powerful content delivery using multiple
methodologies. This strengthens the ability to formulate brilliant content
strategies.

------
stackpush
Congrats on the release! I love Hugo and I'm really excited to be able to use
a lot of the new features in 0.16.

------
anthonyfok
Hurray! What a great news to start the week! I have been very much looking
forward to this release! Hugo rocks!

------
ryanclarke
Exciting! I can't wait to upgrade my site.

------
cyri
Thank you hugo team!

